# Electronic Noise Cancelling Ear Muffs



## Buckaroo93 (Aug 24, 2016)

Just curious if you can tell the direction of amplified sound when wearing these?


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Aug 25, 2016)

If you have a good set you can. I have a pair of MSA Sordins for work that are great.


----------



## 660griz (Aug 25, 2016)

Yes. Just look for ones with power/volume/microphone on both sides.


----------

